# Dwarf/ Plecos



## Robthekop (16 Nov 2011)

Would I get away with some Gold Nugget Plecs or similar dwarf plecs in a planted tank??


----------



## hinch (16 Nov 2011)

*Re: Dwarf Plecos*

golden nuggets are little terrors for eating all your plants as are bristlenose of any description.  you may get away with something like zebra, leopard frog or green phantoms but even then i've had those strip a tank clean over night


----------



## JenCliBee (16 Nov 2011)

*Re: Dwarf Plecos*

GN's a dwarf plec?.... that's a new one on me.... plecs in general dont eat plants if fed correctly and in abundance. SOME do have bad luck with them but generally they are considered plant safe.

zebra is a no no... the temp requirements aswell as conditions aren't suited... these are considered as a species only plec for good reason.

Leopard frogs are a reasonable choice, pretty much a carnivorous species so plants are usually safe... green phantoms are stunning but do get big and chunky and be quite cumbersome.

Not sure what experiences hinch has had lol... but the likes of zebs and LF's are primarily carnivorous and dont touch veg never mind plants lol.

BTW, GN's are renowned for been very hard to get settled and often perish in there new home.... if you did opt for one just check how long it has been in the shop along with any signs of sunken eyes and belly. if they have, walk away.

Just remeber even the smallest GN can reach 12 inches+ and this is an average size and not potential


----------



## mlgt (16 Nov 2011)

*Re: Dwarf Plecos*

I have a clown plec and it is plant friendly. It is around 3 inches big


----------



## dw1305 (16 Nov 2011)

*Re: Dwarf Plecos*

Hi all,
I'd keep away from GN Plecs (_Baryancistrus_), they are difficult to keep (they need very warm, well oxygenated  water and a good quality diet vegetable based, but with a considerable protein content ), if you can keep them alive long enough they grow very large and are potentially aggressive as older fish.

_Ancistrus claro_ is a good small _Ancistrus_ spp. and fairly active. As long as you feed them vegetables they wil leave your plants alone (but possibly not _Echinodorus_). A few other smaller attractive BN's are about at the moment, _Ancistrus_ "Rio Tocantins" is one that would be suitable.

All the small _Panaque_ spp.  are largely wood eaters, but will eat some plants, and produce a lot of saw-dust, L169 is probably the most attractive of the relatively easily obtainable ones. 

_Peckoltia_ spp. and _Hypancistrus_ spp. are fine with plants, but the _Hypancistrus_ spp. are largely nocturnal and you never see them, I've got _H. debliterra_ and L333 and I only ever see them fleetingly if I look at the tank after lights out. _Peckoltia compta_ (formerly L134) is suitable and day active, but they are much sort after and expensive to buy.

Have a look on Planet Catfish <http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_species.php?species_id=1934>, or Plecoplanet for profiles, <http://plecoplanet.com/?page_id=321>. Both sites have active forums.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gfish (16 Nov 2011)

*Dwarf Plecos*

I can re assure on the Ancistrus Claro. I've had 6 in my tank for a long time and they've not done any plant damage at all. Having said that, I do feed them well 
L200, amazing fish but they sucked the life out of my anubias leaves!
I've not tried them yet but a nice small panaque ive often fancied trying is L204. Check them out.
I also had L134, they did no damage either.
I do think echindoras is the first plant a plec will eat in a tank, just need to avoid echindorus


----------



## hinch (17 Nov 2011)

*Re: Dwarf Plecos*



			
				JenCliBee said:
			
		

> Not sure what experiences hinch has had lol... but the likes of zebs and LF's are primarily carnivorous and dont touch veg never mind plants lol.



i breed them both species + a few more ontop  

Wild caught ones you are right won't touch veg/plants BUT tank bread are completely different and will quite happily much away on veg and plants.


----------



## JenCliBee (17 Nov 2011)

*Re: Dwarf Plecos*



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> JenCliBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny enough so do i and in 10 years of keeping and breeding both species... not once have a i any plant issues... aswell as 30-35 other breeders of these fish i know.

Not sure what the wild and tank bred comment was about mate, go to any dedicated plec forum and see how many of the zebs eat any plant or veg matter.....I guess you have just been very unlucky lol .

Any chance of PMing some of your zeb and 134 setup pics aswell as some fry pics (like porn to me pmsl), be nice to see a follow plec keepers tank considering there isn't many die hard plec keepers here


----------



## hinch (17 Nov 2011)

*Re: Dwarf Plecos*

see pm but i'll get some pictures over to you at the weekend when i'm home



> Not sure what the wild and tank bred comment was about mate, go to any dedicated plec forum and see how many of the zebs eat any plant or veg matter.....I guess you have just been very unlucky lol



any fish will adapt to any diet when they know no better especially pleco's if others don't heve plant issues then they've probably been sticking with the strict "recommended" diet where as I always put cucumber in the tanks from fry upwards and they all quite happily adapt to and eat it which then obviously leads to plant munching when lack of cucumber.


----------



## JenCliBee (17 Nov 2011)

*Re: Dwarf Plecos*



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> see pm but i'll get some pictures over to you at the weekend when i'm home
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cheers mate, will looking forward to getting them ..... as to the diet etc etc.... i still put veg in the tank mate... it's not a strict meat diet i give but it is a strict meat diet the eat.

As to the 'others' not having plant issues.... these others are some of the top breeders in the country   ..... they certainly know how to feed there plecs... but anyways.... look forward to the pics 

Sorry to the OP for hijacking  , I will let you have your thread back now


----------



## Robthekop (17 Nov 2011)

Cheers, I keep home bred BN's in my discus grow on tanks and feed them cucumber and halved wash potato, but fancied something different in my planted tank. I've been breeding Sterbai so have plenty of corys in there, plus half a dozen Ottos, may give the Clown plec ago. Was in Rare Aquatics today in Crewe and was very impressed with the place, its stock and its prices, all wild imports.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Nov 2011)

Hi all,
Rob if you are back at Rare Aquatics have a chat with Jo, she is a Plec breeder, and that was how she started the business.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Robthekop (17 Nov 2011)

I'll defo being going back, bought some pygmy corys loved the place.


----------

